# Re-joining the Regiment?



## dubya (28 Nov 2004)

I left the Ontario Regiment about 15 years ago.  I'm now 35.  I was considering re-joining the regiment.  To be honest, I miss it.  I'd also like to serve my country and keep fit doing it!  In your opinion, at the age of 35, do you think it is a ridiculous endeavour?  No...I'm not having a pre-mature mid-life crisis.


----------



## pbi (28 Nov 2004)

dubya-if it's what you want to do, do it,but ask yourself a few questions first:

a) do you have time: The Army Reserve today can be very demanding of time;

b) what is your family's opinion? (You will have to live with the impact on them-it can be considerable...);

c) what is your employer's position on time off for Reserve training (some are excellent, some are bad...);

d) how would you feel being taught and told what to do by people who aren't much more than half your age?; and

e) what kind of physical shape are you in?

I suggest that once you've thought those over, drop in to the unit for a chat on a parade night or weekend and make your mind up from there. Good luck and cheers.


----------



## Cpl4Life (28 Nov 2004)

Great advice pbi!  I agree with you that there's lots to consider.  dubya if its simply your age you are worried about, I wouldn't be.  You can be an excellent candidate at age 35, just make sure you are certain its what you want.

Good luck!


----------



## dubya (28 Nov 2004)

I agree.   Some answers to your questions.   I'm self-employed and work out of my home.   I will be discussing this with my wife tonight to see what her opinion is.   Time.   Yes time always seems to be at a premium.   I would have to discuss with the recruiting officer their expectations on my time.   Things have obviously changed since I was part of the unit.   Being told what to do by someone half my age?   My 9 year old son does that daily!   Seriously though, I don't expect that to be an issue, I know my personality and limits.   Fitness level.   Here's an issue.   If I'm going to re-join, I need to start training now as I would say my fitness level is average to poor.   Working at home never helped.   I'm going to talk with my dad as well.   But you're 35 years old man...why would you talk to your pops?   My dad, besides being very well read and a tell it like it is kind of person, was also a member of the regiment and achieved the rank of Captain.   If anyone would have a good opinion...he would.   

Thanks for your honest assessment!


----------



## Da_man (28 Nov 2004)

Theres a guy in the 50s in my regiment who used to be a sgt a long time ago.  He recently re-joined and has to do all the training again.  His rank does not count, only his experience.


----------



## dubya (28 Nov 2004)

Really?  That's amazing.  O.k.  So then my age doesn't seem to have much to do with this.  It comes down to family, time and fitness level.


----------



## GGboy (29 Nov 2004)

I rejoined the reserves at age 40 a couple of years ago. As long's you don't come in with a know-it-all attitude I think you'd bring valuable experience and perspective to a reserve unit ...
Besides, I love keeping up with the 18 year old "punks" in training -- it makes them crazy!  ;D


----------



## ceemes (29 Nov 2004)

Funny....I'm 44 and have been mauling over the idea of joining the Reserves.....I got out over twenty years ago...started as a Boatswain and ended up an MP......now my civvie profession is logistics.......


----------



## BajaBravo (29 Nov 2004)

Funny, you seem to be in the very same boat I was in. I've recently rejoined the Ontario Regiment after being out for 8 years. I'm 33 now. I originally joined 14 years ago, so I probably don't know you... I'm also curious who your Dad was. 

As far as being told what to do by folks 1/2 your age, I'm not sure about that for the Ontarios. From my perspective, there seems to be a lot of "maturity" in the leadership spots, if you know what I mean. All the other points (spousal support, time commitment, being in shape) are spot on IMHO.


----------



## mdh (29 Nov 2004)

Hey Dubya,

I'm in a very similar situation to yours, and all I can say is don't sweat the small stuff like age. PBI has provided an excellent list of factors to consider.  There are a lot of older guys who can make a positive contribution to the reserves.  I think one of the posters here once suggested we could create our very own Volksturm. Sounds like a great plan to me, cheers, mdh


----------



## bgreen (30 Nov 2004)

Dear Dubya and Ceemes...,

Our unit had a couple of guys join who were in their late 30's.  Both worked out very well.  On the BMT portion of their basic training they provided a real cohesiveness that comes with maturity and team work.  They were great encouragers and when the going got tough they knew through experience that by putting one boot in front of another you'll get through.  One is now a WO and the other is a M/Cpl.  I have a similar story about a young man in his 30's who wanted to be an officer in our unit but wanted to go through basic trg with the soldiers.  This he did so that he could understand what the men and women he would one day command went through.  He is now a 2/Lt qualifying this year for his LT.

All these men are committed to the unit and bring excellent skills with them that high school youth haven't yet had the opportunity to acquire.  They also know what commitment means and attend every ex and parade.  They commit one evening a week and two weekends a month plus 4 weeks in the summer.  One has done a tour and will be going again in a month's time.  These soldiers are making a difference.

Think you are up to it?
BG


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Nov 2004)

Don't sweat it. I rejoined at 38 years old. Had to start as a Cpl, redo all the courses, and have reached WO since that time. The wife and daughter gave me full support and are still backing me 100%. Follow your heart. Going through with the youngsters will keep you young.


----------



## GGboy (30 Nov 2004)

Assuming they don't give you a coronary ...


----------



## dubya (30 Nov 2004)

I have the support of my wife.  I have the time.  Now my question is purely from a fitness stand point.  I was planning on working hard at bringing myself back to a reasonable level of fitness throughout the winter and spring, then approach the recruiting officer at that time.  Saying that, thanks for the positive attitude.


----------



## Bartok5 (30 Nov 2004)

Ahh,

This is all music to my rather jaded ears.  I was a Res F NCM from 1980 to 86, before embarking on a Reg F commissioned career which takes me to the present, with 2 years left to serve before 20 and a modest pension.  I want to do something entirely different (eg.  try being a civvie) for the other half of my life, so I am pretty much set on pulling the pin in Dec 06.  I am going to spend some time away from the Army (transfer to Sup Res vice P Res), just to give things a fair shake on the civvie side.

Here's the rub.  If (more likely when) I joint the P Res, I have zero intention of joining the local P Res infantry unit as an "ex-PPCLI Major".  I know exactly where that ship is sailing - DCO tomorrow, CO in 2 years, and "done" for all meaningful intents and purposes thereafter.  No thank-you, very much!   If/when I join the Reserves following my 20 years in the Regular Army, I will be doing so as a long-term interest on MY TERMS.  And quite simply stated, doing so as an ex-Regular senior major isn't going to allow me to enjoy that particular part-time pursuit. Instead, I would expect to be railroaded into a series of senior jobs that I have zero desire to perform.  Hey - if I have zero (and I mean ZERO) desire to command a Reg F battalion in the "Army of Today", why the heck would I want to endure all of the same administrative headaches and nausea to command a Res F unit with 30 troops on the armoury floor?  Sorry - not in my personal game plan.

Nope, my personal intention is to retire from the Reg F, take a few years to get established in my desired civilian career, and then rejoin the P Res (having been an NCM from 1980 to 86).  Here's the kicker - I fully intend to do so as an NCM.  I pitched this to the DMCARM representative at the SCAN seminar that I attended over the last 2 days, and this ex-military (fairly) senior civilian DND employee was utterly flabbergasted.  "Downward mobility" is apparently not a common occurence within the CF.  Indeed, based on her comments it would seem that I may very well be the first to elect such a path.  Great!  I love a challenge!

In any case, in my particular circumstance it appears that the "way ahead" is to retire from the Reg F, and when I am confident that I no longer require my Queen's Commision, to write a letter to the Governor General resigning same.  I was told by the DMCARM lady that even if I were to entirely release rather than elect the Supplementary Reserve, my commission would follow me around for life.  So, it has to be formally resigned with a letter to the GG.  No worries there - once I'm out of the Reg F and established in my civilian life, I will have zero further use for the commission.  The letter is a mere formality to render me a "true" civilian.  Then, apparently I can rejoin and pursue my desired part-time Reserve service as an NCM Weapons Tech in the local Service Battalion.

The interesting question arises as to rank/qualification equivalency.  And this is where the decision whether to transfer to the Supp Res or simply opt out entirely comes into play.  I am told (as of yesterday) that the Supp Res is still the way to go.  The DMCARM rep told me that this is the case because as member of the Supp Res, the adminstrative caretakers will be forced to undertake a qualification equivalency study when I retire my commission.  The converse being total release from the CF, where this time-consuming process would only be initiated when I desire to join the P-Res.  So, it sounds to me like the Supp Res is the way to go, due entirely to concurrent activity in terms of re-evaluating my station in military life.  

I have toyed with the idea of getting completely out, resigning my commision, and then joining in my "twilight years" as a "clean candidate".  In other words, as a plain-jane recruit, subject to BQ, SQ, etc.  Quite frankly, I think that the entire process would be an utter hoot at 45 years of age with my personal background.  I can play the "gray man" rather well, having played that very game as a Res F Sgt transferring to the Reg F as an OCdt back in 1986.  Been there, done that, had an absolute ball.  Chances are however, that I would end up with a bunch of NCM qualification credits by virtue of my 20 years of commissioned service.  Of course, my way around a bunch of that is to switch trades.  I have no intention of joining the P Res as an infantryman.  I want to be an EME Weapons Technician within the local Reserve Service Battalion.

Anyhow, I won't bore you guys with my personal aspirations any longer.  I simply thought that my tale of (very seriously intended) "downwards" mobility within the CF would strike some of you as mildly amusing.

If you are in Edmonton, give it roughly 5 years and look around your armoury floor.  You will very likely see an older looking recruit standing around with an EME cap-badge on his noggin.  If all goes according to plan, that would be me!

Cheers,


----------



## Infanteer (30 Nov 2004)

You could write a book -

"The Journey of Mark C: From Private on up to Major and All the Way Back Down Again...."



Screw 'em if they feel your "selling out a commission" or whatever.  I've seen a few guys over on SOCNET who resigned commissions to head back to the ranks - one guy gave up as an Army Officer to be a Marine.  If command isn't your thing (or, in your case, you've had your fill) then I don't see why a guy couldn't continue to serve in a nice job in the rear.  You've certainly earned a good trade.  

Cheers,
Infanteer


----------



## brin11 (1 Dec 2004)

Mark,

You might want to double check and check again about the "required" equivalency study when you get out.  What I mean is, make sure its being done (if you want it done).  I've had some fun with this equivalency thing myself.  As you know, things have a way of being forgotten now that someone is "out".  I was given the big song and dance twice about how I would be contacted by a local reserve unit while being on the supp list.  No one ever did and when I contacted these units no one had ever heard of me.

Good luck on your downward descent.


----------



## bgreen (2 Dec 2004)

Mark....,

Can't answer any questions about giving up your commission but here is a pitch for a couple of new reserve opportunities that are just opening up.  

The first is CIMIC.  As a former CO of a unit I really didn't want to go to Bde HQ.  Because I felt I wanted to still do a job with other soldiers in a field environment.  I thought I was going to have to get out because I couldn't see a way ahead in the CF for me.  Then I heard about CIMIC.  Since joining that unit in LFWA HQ in Edmonton I have had some very interesting courses including building construction, negotiation, CIMIC courses in Kingston and the Pearson Peacekeeping Institute in Cornwallis.  And this year we exercised with both the Rangers and the LFWA Active Edge MILCON in Wainwright.  I also have done a tour and am looking to do another.  The possibilities are limitless and CIMIC is looking for SGTs to Majors.  Contact me off line if you would like more info or talk to the G9 cell in Edmonton.

Second is the Provincial LO positions that will be liaising with emergency measures folks across the four western provinces.  Again these are Sgt to Major and would work you nicely nicely into some civilian contacts.

I would be interested in how you make out.
BG


----------



## ceemes (3 Dec 2004)

Mark C said:
			
		

> Ahh,
> 
> This is all music to my rather jaded ears.  I was a Res F NCM from 1980 to 86, before embarking on a Reg F commissioned career which takes me to the present, with 2 years left to serve before 20 and a modest pension.  I want to do something entirely different (eg.  try being a civvie) for the other half of my life, so I am pretty much set on pulling the pin in Dec 06.  I am going to spend some time away from the Army (transfer to Sup Res vice P Res), just to give things a fair shake on the civvie side.
> 
> ...



You wouldn't be the first to follow that path......one famous example was TE Lawrence ( of Lawrence of Arabia fame) who, I believe attained the rank of Colonel in the British Army and finished his military career as a lowly aircraftman in the RAF.  Actually it was his desire for anonymity and love of military life that caused him to resign his commission in the Army and sign up with the RAF under an assumed name as an enlisted man.  He was found out by the press of the day and rechanged his name and signed up with a Tank Regiment and later remustered back into the RAF.....so you will be in good company with your plan...I wish you good luck.  (and it is nice to see one of the "high priced" help actually getting down with those that actually do the work   ;D  )


----------



## Tpr.Orange (3 Dec 2004)

Good choice mark!

Good luck on the return to civvy life.


----------

